# whats the cheapest revolver out there?



## elconjuntolobo

im looking for a good, cheap, fun revolver. any suggestions?


----------



## People

ruger bearcat was the cheapest on at the store I looked at last weekend. If you do a search on http://www.gunbroker.com/ you may find something you really would like to have.

Just let us know what you are kind of looking for and what you get.

Chuck Norris was actually born a triplet. His brothers were death and pain.


----------



## Remington 7400

Ruger Bearcat, Ruger Single Six, any of the 9 shot Taurus 22s.


----------



## Chestnut

Heritage Arms Rough Rider. It's a cheap copy of the Single Six, and I shot the barrel loose last year, but for about $140 with a mag cylinder, it's a good deal. (Don't beat me guys- I know you're all Ruger fans)

Plus, it has a frame-mounted safety. It's a cheap solution, but in practise I really like it.

Oh yeah, the trigger sucks, but don't they all from the factory?


----------



## Remington 7400

> (Don't beat me guys- I know you're all Ruger fans)


 :splat: :idiot: :dead: :box:



> I shot the barrel loose last year, but for about $140 with a mag cylinder, it's a good deal.


 :toofunny:



> Plus, it has a frame-mounted safety.


 Why do you need a frame mounted safety on a Single Action Revolver? :eyeroll:



> Oh yeah, the trigger sucks, but don't they all from the factory?


 Slo if the Barrel shots loose, it has a cheap safety, and the trigger sucks, it is a good deal, WHY? :soapbox: :rollin:

Sorry guys, i just had to :stirpot:


----------



## Chestnut

'Cause it's so much FUN! 

Like i said, they aren't made to the same standards, but they are cheap and fun. Shooting the barrel loose was easily fixed. I actually did the trigger job myself, so that's a lot better. (Don't tell any lawyers  ) The frame-mounted safety is an advantage because it can be carried with all 6 loaded, but it has an old-style Ruger action.

And while you can argue with all of the above, the bottom line is I like it. Possibly I like it for the same reason I like old cars that break down- I want to feel needed. :lol: But the question was cheapest revolver. It's the cheapest that I'd reccomend.

(Where is that "stiring the pot" smiley?)

PS I love your tagline!


----------



## Remington 7400

When posting a reply, click on the View More Emoticons link under the smilies, it will bring them up in a seperate window.



> PS I love your tagline!


Thanks 

You need a good one yourself, make sure it has something to do with why a .45 is better than a 9mm and link that with some saying that will piss off the liberals.

:beer:


----------



## Chestnut

Yeah, I was in a hurry and couldn't think of anything...

Will work on that. :huh:


----------



## Chestnut

Is that better?


----------



## Remington 7400

Sounds good to me. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2

> Heritage Arms Rough Rider. It's a cheap copy of the Single Six, and I shot the barrel loose last year, but for about $140 with a mag cylinder, it's a good deal.


You can usually pick up a used single six for a few bucks more and none of the problems. Also a years after you by it that Heritage arms might be worth $75 while the Ruger will still be worth what yoiu paid for it.


----------



## wyocarp

There is no such thing as a good cheap gun. I recently shot a gun that I got for nothing and it fell apart while shooting it. It could have ended up being a very expensive gun. A cheap weapon is one that works as intended without flaw. If you arent' serious enough to spend a few hundred dollars then you shouldn't be buying a gun.


----------



## Chestnut

That's not really fair. Some people just don't have much disposable income. Shoot, there was a time when my monthly food budget was about $40. Granted it's better to save some money and buy quality, but if you just want a plinker, it's a lot easier to get the wife/parents/whoever to swallow a $125 price tag than $250.


----------



## Dave_w

Hmmm....I'd disagree. Depends on what you actually want to use it for. In self-defense, there's a lower limit, I think. A sort of bottoming out where you really are just buying crap. But for plinkers...you get what you pay for. Of course it's not any good if it's cheap. If it were really good, it could cost more. Go shoot a cheap Einfeld or Mauser from the gun store. Thing's gonna freakin` SUCK. Trigger's gonna be 18 pounds with an inch of travel or some silly thing like that. But damn, you're not gonna care, especially if you care so little you're shooting corrosive-primed surplus.

Now try having fun with, say, a $2500 Volquartsen job. I'll admit...VQ has some nice sh*t. But I ain't gonna have any fun with it, because I'll be too busy trying to baby it, keep the finish pretty, and actually hit things than engross myself with the simple repetition of shoot-reload-shoot-reload-shoot-reload.


----------



## wyocarp

Well, I don't like anything cheap I guess. Once you buy something that is cheap, if you use it all, you always wish you had the nicer one. If you buy junk, it will never be any better than that. And to me, buying a cheap gun is like buying a cheap condum. Spending money on something that doesn't work well is money poorly spent in my book. Save a little longer and buy something that will be enjoyable to use.

A few years back I talked myself out of buying a pair of Swarovski glasses. I told myself that I didn't need anything that expensive and I would never get my wife's approval. My brother didn't help by telling me that he had never spent more than $100 or $200 and they always worked well for him. I didn't go real cheap but bought a pair of Leupold binoculars for under $500. They were okay but they fogged up sometimes when I really wanted to use them. Well, I did eventually get the Swarovski glassess and the bottom line is that I spent an extra $500 to get the ones I didn't want and then get the ones I really wanted. My wife, she even commented that it was really nice to have a really good pair of binoculars to look at birds with. The bottom line is that few are ever sorry for buying quality.

The down side is that I don't get to use them if my son hunts with me because he always grabs them first so I really need to buy another pair.


----------



## WoodstockDoug

I own some a good, inexpensive guns.

You can sometimes get an extremely high quality gun inexpensively if you buy it used. My second handgun (still one of my favorites) is my Smith & Wesson model 10 with a 4" barrel -- I bought it used for $125, and have taught many people to shoot with it. It is a great gun; it has good sights and a smooth trigger and the recoil isn't scary for new shooters. There is a reason why most law enforcement officers in the country used to carry that particular gun, for many decades -- it was well made and served its purpose.

The question, of course, is what you want a handgun for? What caliber? Do you want something for target shooting, hunting, concealed carry, or home defense? It is hard to talk about what is cheap as well as good if the purpose for the gun isn't clear.


----------



## Chestnut

For the record, I bought two Turkish Mausers for $49 a piece a couple of years ago, and both were fine guns. And the corrosive ammo didn't hurt them until I put off cleaning one of them for a week. Lesson learned, and it wasn't too expensive. One now wears a Shilen barrel, the other is cut to a bush gun with a scout mounted red dot. Total outlay for both was less than 600 dollars, glass, conversions, etc.

And i'm ready for anything smaller than elk in the lower 48.


----------



## Night_Sailor

elconjuntolobo said:


> im looking for a good, cheap, fun revolver. any suggestions?


*Cheapest to buy, or cheapest to shoot? *I like the Ruger New Model Single Six in .22 for cheapest to shoot I love that gun. The only problem with it is it takes too long to load. My preference is the stainless model.

I like semi-auto's because they are faster to reload. Of course I'd like to drop a whole brick right into the magazine. .22's are so much fun to shoot and so cheap that I am limited by how fast I can reload. I should hire someone just to load clips for me!

If you want cheapest to buy, there are lots of old Colt double action revolvers in .38 cal. I have one with the timing off, and it's not worth fixing. I only keep it because it is a Colt and belonged to my father. You could probably get one of these for $50.


----------

